# Toro power max 824 OE vs Airens Deluxe 24



## Snzjjj (Dec 19, 2020)

So live in the tundra of Buffalo NY where we usually get a lot of snow. Three car wide driveway not too long. Blacktop. Big issue when plows come and leave the heavy snow at the end of the driveway and in front of mailbox. 
Look at these two. One at ace hardware and one at Lowe’s. They seem close but toro has that néw system with Auger where it supposedly handles heavy snow better. 
I have a 1968 Airens I hate to give up as it’s a tank but need something more reliable. Which one should I go for ?
Jim


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
both machines are beasts that you would be happy of either with .real world give it a test drive stand behind play with the controls, what fits you best that you like better is what matters, you have to live with it.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Of you can swing it, I would look at the Areins platinum models for the larger size engine as buffalo tends to get lots of heavy wet snow.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I like the chute control of the Toro better. Both machines will do the job just fine and are well rated in their respective customer reviews.

As mentioned the machines are adequately powered, but not overly powered. Depends on your budget if you want to go up a notch to the more powerful machines.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

My review after this past storm that dumped around 2 feet of snow here on my new Power Max 826oae is very good. Machine handles great. Ergonomics great. It handled a lot of snow and didn’t flinch. Maybe a little grunt from eod stuff but very impressive. I like the harden gears and no shear pins to worry about and the anti clog system works great.I’m coming from a Cub Cadet 724we which was ok but I can say the power max is a pleasure to use. I have no experience with the Areins but from what I hear a good machine.Toro power max has my recommendation after Nor Easter clean up. Good luck on what ever you choose.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The END OF DRIVEWAY MONSTER is always a problem as we both have to deal with the rock salt poison that melts and compacts the snow as badly as a freeze thaw cycle sometimes and the job of feeding the little moat monsters with its remains.
Having owned Toro single stages for 42 years I am a little biased but the anti clog feature is a must to make the snow clearing easier to deal with. 
The new Toro and a couple cans of the fluid film aerosol spray to coat the chute spout and impeller will double your casting distance.
Save the Ariens as a back up machine and upgrade it with a Rotax 23 horse 2 cycle engine and plan on entering snow blower races with it and winning them.


----------

